# Sea of Hull. Am I a philistine or what?



## trotterdotpom

Just saw on telly one of those mass nude photoshoots taking place in Hull, titled Sea of Hull. 3200 fat [email protected] got their gear off and were painted blue in the name of art. Going on the colour of the water round Hull, they should have been painted brown but that may have been construed as supporting the "Black and White Minstrels".

If the gathering on the swing bridge had all done a synchronised "spreaders", they could have called the photo "Blue Moon".

One shot showed all the tubbies lying down snuggling up together - wonder if anyone got their "hurl".

John T


----------



## jg grant

TDP What's a hurl?


----------



## John Dryden

Heres a few translations of the Hull accent,jg grant:

Err nerr....oh no.
Nerse curn..pointed end of a rocket.
Hope that helps.


----------



## jg grant

Hi , no John it doesn't help. During the war we had two army guys billeted with us in Edinburgh. Mick and Bert. Bert drove this massive American thing of a car . I had never been in a car and I asked for a hurl,(both M&B were English by the way), and I had to repeat myself several times before Bert said, 'oh you want a ride in the car. Trouble is, in my world then, a ride was something which involved men and women. I remain confused to this day.


----------



## cueball44

The guy in the middle has been there a long time.


----------



## trotterdotpom

jg grant said:


> Hi , no John it doesn't help. During the war we had two army guys billeted with us in Edinburgh. Mick and Bert. Bert drove this massive American thing of a car . I had never been in a car and I asked for a hurl,(both M&B were English by the way), and I had to repeat myself several times before Bert said, 'oh you want a ride in the car. Trouble is, in my world then, a ride was something which involved men and women. I remain confused to this day.


JG, not sure where you are from so dunno which version of the vernacular you are familiar with. Having a "hurl" in a car would mean "spewing your wrap up" to me. "Getting your hurl" (in Hull) would equate to your "getting a ride".

Apart from that, did the art move you?

John T

PS Well done John Dryden for keeping your explanation delicate.


----------



## Basil

Some of the chaps had larger breasts than the ladies!

p.s. OK, JD, got it! (As in understand, not . . .  )


----------



## cueball44

Never heard of "Hurl". But when I sixteen I was asked by a Gipsy girl if I fancied a Suv. (Jester)


----------



## cueball44

Waiting for a livener. (Jester)


----------



## Basil

> I was asked by a Gipsy girl if I fancied a Suv


SUV, hmm, an American Growler?


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

They are demonstrating the well known Latin sayings....

" Ars longa est, vita breve." Translation " The longer your bottom, the shorter your life "

"ARS GRATIA ARTIS" Translation " Arthur has a sore bottom "

" Ars est , celere artum " translation " My back passage is blocked by a stick of undigested celery, and it hurts."

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## trotterdotpom

cueball44 said:


> Never heard of "Hurl". But when I sixteen I was asked by a Gipsy girl if I fancied a Suv. (Jester)


Dunno what a "suv" is but hope she didn't give you a dose of clap that she'd stolen off someone?

Back to the art ... what did you thing of 3200 fat smurfs in Alfred Gelder Street?

John T


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> Dunno what a "suv" is but hope she didn't give you a dose of clap that she'd stolen off someone?
> 
> Back to the art ... what did you thing of 3200 fat smurfs in Alfred Gelder Street?
> 
> John T


Didn't go, misplaced my bus pass. Thought it was ok going by what I saw on the News (Look North). They are doing some more today without the paint. Does she look FAT?. (Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

#11

We even had some Latin in Liverpool in the form of "artibus, legibus, consiliis" (If you can get a seat on the bus, you'll feel a lot better), together with "sic transit gloria mundi" (Gloria Mundy was sick on the bus).

I wonder if Gloria was in Hull yesterday?


----------



## Basil

> Does she look FAT?


Nice shade of blue; you'd look good in that :sweat:


----------



## cueball44

Basil said:


> Nice shade of blue; you'd look good in that :sweat:


 No Cod Pieces, Jock Straps, Shoes or Spooning allowed. (Jester)


----------



## Farmer John

Certum pete finum seems appropriate.


----------



## Bill.B

Didn't see any blue or green nude people but there was a beautiful trawler in the background. They should have shown more of her.


----------



## cueball44

Bill.B said:


> Didn't see any blue or green nude people but there was a beautiful trawler in the background. They should have shown more of her.


 Same vessel "Arctic Corsair" when she was fishing.


----------



## trotterdotpom

#13. "Does she look FAT?."

The exception that proves the rule. What a time to want the toilet!

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

#16. "No Cod Pieces". The Scrobs saw to that.

John T

PS Does anybody like this "art" and would anyone participate?


----------



## tsell

John T, I am disgusted by your comment of '3,200 fat bastards'!
This is discriminatory and I feel that you should be taken to task over such a crass statement.
Not everyone was fat! There were a few nice, tight arces facing the camera and some of the sheilas had attractive bums too!!

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry, Taff .... That was a sweeping generalisation, should have said 3,199 fat bastards. On the bright side, they might be fat bastards but at least they're Yorkshire fat bastards. 

The bloke behind the statue in post #5 isn't that fat but he looks like a public breast feeder to me.

John T


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry, Taff .... That was a sweeping generalisation, should have said 3,199 fat bastards. On the bright side, they might be fat bastards but at least they're Yorkshire fat bastards.
> 
> The bloke behind the statue in post #5 isn't that fat but he looks like a public breast feeder to me.
> 
> John T


 That statue (sculpture) that you mention was created by an ex convict. One from north of the border. (Thumb)


----------



## jg grant

TDP #6. I might have twitched a bit. Didn't the ancient Britons or Celts dolly themselves up in this kind of stuff? Is that what this is about?


----------



## sherloc

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry, Taff .... That was a sweeping generalisation, should have said 3,199 fat bastards. On the bright side, they might be fat bastards but at least they're Yorkshire fat bastards.
> 
> The bloke behind the statue in post #5 isn't that fat but he looks like a public breast feeder to me.
> 
> John T


There was'nt many of them from Hull John, they came from all over the country even from europe ! You was spot on regarding the colour of the water in the humber though John !


----------



## trotterdotpom

cueball44 said:


> That statue (sculpture) that you mention was created by an ex convict. One from north of the border. (Thumb)


That explains why he isn't wearing underpants.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

jg grant said:


> TDP #6. I might have twitched a bit. Didn't the ancient Britons or Celts dolly themselves up in this kind of stuff? Is that what this is about?


I woadn't know, JG.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

sherloc said:


> There was'nt many of them from Hull John, they came from all over the country even from europe ! You was spot on regarding the colour of the water in the humber though John !


Aaaaargh, haven't those trendoid nudie Europeans got the message that they're not welcome in the UK yet? 

Maybe I'll come over there, paint myself blue and stand in Queens Gardens with nowt on. Wonder how long I'll last?

John T

PS Sherloc ... was it you who sent me the photo of Cape Clear? How's it going?


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

The Goddess Khali is often depicted as being blue. She is worshipped for inventing ice cream.....

http://previews.123rf.com/images/ta...e-wall-of-Kali-temple-in-Puri-Stock-Photo.jpg

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Laurie Ridyard said:


> The Goddess Khali is often depicted as being blue. She is worshipped for inventing ice cream.....
> 
> http://previews.123rf.com/images/ta...e-wall-of-Kali-temple-in-Puri-Stock-Photo.jpg
> 
> Laurie Ridyard.


Good one Laurie (Jester)(Jester)


----------



## TommyRob

Salvation for you in today's Telegraph John. An Israeli team has completed the investigation of the first Philistine graveyard to be found and concludes that they were a sophisticated people with attitudes slightly at variance to the mainstream. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## Farmer John

Laurie Ridyard said:


> The Goddess Khali is often depicted as being blue. She is worshipped for inventing ice cream.....
> 
> http://previews.123rf.com/images/ta...e-wall-of-Kali-temple-in-Puri-Stock-Photo.jpg
> 
> Laurie Ridyard.


She even has one of they ice-cream wafers and a thing for splodging it in in her hands. Amazing!


----------



## Dantheman

I believe most of the participant were from outside of Hull, and even some came from abroad.


----------



## cueball44

Dantheman said:


> I believe most of the participant were from outside of Hull, and even some came from abroad.


 That's because most sensible people in HULL spent their outdoor time on Hessle Road, Holderness Road, Beverley Road, Spring Bank and the Avenues stuffing themselves with burgers and fish & chips and some (lots of) BOOZE. They weren't Bovvered. (Jester)


----------



## Mad Landsman

jg grant said:


> TDP #6. I might have twitched a bit. Didn't the ancient Britons or Celts dolly themselves up in this kind of stuff? Is that what this is about?


Would that be as in: Don't lie in the woad, you might get wun over..... (==D)


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

Farmer John said:


> She even has one of they ice-cream wafers and a thing for splodging it in in her hands. Amazing!


You didn't notice the ice cream cone , then ?


Laurie.


----------



## Dartskipper

Barrie Youde said:


> #11
> 
> We even had some Latin in Liverpool in the form of "artibus, legibus, consiliis" (If you can get a seat on the bus, you'll feel a lot better), together with "sic transit gloria mundi" (Gloria Mundy was sick on the bus).
> 
> I wonder if Gloria was in Hull yesterday?


In Dagenham, they would have said Gloria was sick on the minibus last Monday!

(Jester)


----------



## Barrie Youde

#37

And what about the Stilson wrench? What was that for?

Was she merely an ancestor of Theresa May MP: and therefore a bloody difficult woman?

I think we should be told.


----------



## Dartskipper

Barrie Youde said:


> #37
> 
> And what about the Stilson wrench? What was that for?
> 
> Was she merely an ancestor of Theresa May MP: and therefore a bloody difficult woman?
> 
> I think we should be told.


She wants to tighten up his nuts, Barrie.


----------



## hughesy

its never dull in Hull




all the best Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom

TommyRob said:


> Salvation for you in today's Telegraph John. An Israeli team has completed the investigation of the first Philistine graveyard to be found and concludes that they were a sophisticated people with attitudes slightly at variance to the mainstream. Does that ring any bells?


Did the Israelis find that cemetery in Middlesbrough by any chance?

John T


----------



## TommyRob

Southern Israel I'm afraid. I can't find specific reference to Middlesbrough in the good book but I have narrowed it down to The Land of Meat and Honey, The Garden of Eden or the Land of Nod.


----------



## tsell

Dartskipper said:


> She wants to tighten up his nuts, Barrie.


...or more likely screw them off! 

Taff


----------



## Winmar

As a" blow in" to the Hull area, my favourite Hull expression by far is:-

Mamma Mia = Mother I have arrived home!

For our dear friends who are struggling with the Hull expression "Hurl", In the old golden days when the lusty mariner strode ashore in a seamanlike manner looking for some physical relief, one would enter a certain type of bar, consume several beers to improve your eyesight, select a young lady and disappear upstairs in order to get ones hurl!


----------



## Aberdonian

She be a hurlot?


----------



## trotterdotpom

TommyRob said:


> Southern Israel I'm afraid. I can't find specific reference to Middlesbrough in the good book but I have narrowed it down to The Land of Meat and Honey, The Garden of Eden or the Land of Nod.


Could also be Sodom, Tommy, but not Gomorrah - I think that's in Ireland.

John T


----------



## Farmer John

hughesy said:


> its never dull in Hull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best Hughesy


I spent some time in Hull about 50 years ago (about a year), and I distinctly remember one day in September during that time when i was quite bored and couldn't raise a smile. This completely destroys your assertion.


----------



## hughesy

one day out of 365 days in Hull? I guess your right it can be dull in Hull { its just a saying mate chill out}

all the best Hughesy


----------



## trotterdotpom

I think Cueball mentioned that they were going to re-enact the event without the paint. Did that happen?

You'd have to be a pretty keen flasher to shell out for an airfare for "the sake of your art", I suppose it would be good if you could get two bites of the cherry (so to speak).

John T


----------



## spongebob

Depends whose cherry John.

Bob


----------



## georgiepoodle

men in glass houses should,nt throw stones!!


----------



## georgiepoodle

if you can,t say something nice, don,t say anything at all


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> I think Cueball mentioned that they were going to re-enact the event without the paint. Did that happen?
> 
> You'd have to be a pretty keen flasher to shell out for an airfare for "the sake of your art", I suppose it would be good if you could get two bites of the cherry (so to speak).
> 
> John T


 Here are some of them across from HULL at BARTON>


----------



## cueball44

Some more in BARTON>


----------



## spongebob

There must be much farton in Barton by the look of all those bums


----------



## trotterdotpom

cueball44 said:


> Some more in BARTON>


One bloke seems to be pulling something out of his ar$e - maybe his passport?

Barton is next door to Barrow-on-Humber, birthplace of the great John Harrison, inventor of the chronometer. I suspect he wouldn't have given this bunch of exhibitionists the time of day.

John T


----------



## spongebob

It looks well and truely cold enough to prevent excitation


----------



## tsell

"To whom do I apply for a position as a body painter? I'm pretty good at touch-ups!" (==D)

Taff


----------



## cueball44

trotterdotpom said:


> One bloke seems to be pulling something out of his ar$e - maybe his passport?
> 
> Barton is next door to Barrow-on-Humber, birthplace of the great John Harrison, inventor of the chronometer. I suspect he wouldn't have given this bunch of exhibitionists the time of day.
> 
> John T


 I think he is slapping his ar$e and doing something else with his left hand. [=P]


----------



## Winmar

This is nothing new, you can see plenty of bums and stiffs in Barton any day of the week!

This is what they call Lincolnshire Roulette....................you lay with your back to someone.....................sometimes it's a left handed batsman, sometimes a right, so to speak!


----------



## Winmar

The picture looks like it is a gang of aging doggers with the same dodgy TomTom!


----------



## annarosy

They should have shown more of her.


----------



## trotterdotpom

cueball44 said:


> I think he is slapping his ar$e and doing something else with his left hand. [=P]


Hayo Silver! Sounds good, maybe I'll give it a try in next door's front garden. I'll let you know how it works out - I think I'm allowed one phone call.

John T


----------



## cueball44

Waiting to enter the Bath to get rid of that paint. (Jester)


----------

